# dry fit with dtg



## lewisburg2007 (Dec 9, 2011)

Is it possible to print dry fit or 100% polyester with a DTG printer? A lot of people are asking me. I have a HM1C.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I had a DTG, not same yours and was told to use 100% cotton.....not a blend so my guess probably not....that is jus an uneducated guess.call the vendor to be sure


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It doesn't hurt to try one. I believe the Poly's are 90/10 anyways. You can pick one up for about $6.00. You could print on the front, back, sides etc. Then cure it, wash it a few times, and see what you get. 

If you have time, wear it for awhile and see if it washes and keeps the image over time. 

Like Charles said, we had a DTG and they recommended 100% cotton. I know we used a Dry fit once or twice, but can't remember what we did with it.


----------



## Steevnc (Sep 17, 2011)

I run a Mimaki GP604-D and I've been able to go down as far as 50/50 poly/cotton blends but with extreme care and caution. I can't speak for all DTG's but honestly, water-based inks on polyester (read: composed of ester and a dihydric alcohol and a terephthalic acid...in layman's terms - water-resistant/repellant) just won't work! 

The makeup of cotton allows for water to collect, hence, the ability for our inks to penetrate the shirts and be heat-cured, thus allowing the ink to adhere to the shirt for quite some time!


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

To print on polyester you must pretreat with a polyester pretreatment solution.


----------



## Steevnc (Sep 17, 2011)

greenmachine said:


> To print on polyester you must pretreat with a polyester pretreatment solution.


With this pretreatment solution...the graphic now sits on top of the garment...what is the life of such a design using this process compared to DTG and silk screening?
In addition, any cracking, peeling, fading (more than normal through washing/drying)?
And loss in resolution? How is the tactile feel of the design on the garment?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Steevnc said:


> With this pretreatment solution...the graphic now sits on top of the garment...what is the life of such a design using this process compared to DTG and silk screening?
> In addition, any cracking, peeling, fading (more than normal through washing/drying)?
> And loss in resolution? How is the tactile feel of the design on the garment?


 I works fairly well with the pretreat for Poly. It does take some experimentation because the fabric is "engineered" to wick and if you use too much ink, thats exactly what will happen. Start light and do a second light pass if you need more vibrant colors. It washes well and since this is a light film of ink, there's no cracking, peeling or defibrilation. Sorry...can't use white ink.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dyesub it. if it is a dark garment, screen print it.


----------

